# help please...



## Sikiller15 (Dec 19, 2011)

*hey fellow EMTs im having a problem see ive been studying this and that on the book and see all the symptoms of a pregnant, kidney problem and etc...btw umm im having this problem a chest pain radiating to my arm dizziness headAche and all i was thinking that im having a heart attack cause see everytime we have a class (i always put on my mind that im having a heart attack kidney problem etc.. in my head) now its all in my head i cant stop thinking of it....n now im having this pain....is it a panic attack or ease help here....thanks...*

chest pain, radiating to left arm and numbness, yawning every like 2 mins feel lazy

i have a 2 jobs...

thank you...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2011)

We don't offer any medical advice on this forum. Go see your doctor, visit an ED or call 911.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 19, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> We don't offer any medical advice on this forum. Go see your doctor, visit an ED or call 911.



If turns out just being in your head might consider seeing a psychiatrist to help you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thread closed per this rule:



> No Medical Advice
> To ensure the safety of everyone, EMTLife participants are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Participants seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.


----------

